# Finally landed a job



## APBcustoms (May 17, 2015)

well a few of you know I've been struggling to find a job and have relied on my woodworking to pay off bills and I was accumating a decent amount of debt. Well god finally answered my prayers and gave me possibly the best job on the planet. Last Wednesday I started working as a county park ranger. It's seasonal for now but they are looking into making it full time year round. Here is a few pictures of the job site!

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 11 | +Karma 3


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 17, 2015)

Congratulations Austin . Thats one hell of an office you have!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Sprung (May 17, 2015)

Congrats on the job, Austin!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 17, 2015)

Congrats!! Is this a sworn position? For some reason, I was thinking you hadn't hit 21 yet.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 17, 2015)

Awesome...just awesome.....congratulations dude.....er...I mean ranger.

Hey now we can call you ranger rick!

What are your duties?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## APBcustoms (May 17, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Congrats!! Is this a sworn position? For some reason, I was thinking you hadn't hit 21 yet.



Not yet. Still 20 but it's a county job. Soon I'll have authority to right citations and such but for now if I have a problem with cooperation I just radio one of the full time Rangers and he will go crazy and right them the maximum citation limit. The guy I call is a pro he gives over 1000 tickets a year and it's almost comical when he shows up everyone scatters because he is well known around these parts. He's givin judges big citations and doesn't care who you are

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## APBcustoms (May 17, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Awesome...just awesome.....congratulations dude.....er...I mean ranger.
> 
> Hey now we can call you ranger rick!
> 
> What are your duties?



Make sure people follow park rules, maintenance, and human relations. They are really just wanting people to know that there are rangers always around and that there is consequences for their actions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 17, 2015)

APBcustoms said:


> Not yet. Still 20 but it's a county job. Soon I'll have authority to right citations and such but for now if I have a problem with cooperation I just radio one of the full time Rangers and he will go crazy and right them the maximum citation limit. The guy I call is a pro he gives over 1000 tickets a year and it's almost comical when he shows up everyone scatters because he is well known around these parts. He's givin judges big citations and doesn't care who you are



Just as it should be.....laws should apply to everyone no matter your position....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony (May 17, 2015)

Way cool Austin, Congratulations! Tony

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 17, 2015)

Congrats Austin ! Always great to have a job outdoors ...........except when its raining or snowing

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 17, 2015)

Congrats! Sure looks like you've got a promising career ahead. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (May 17, 2015)

Congratulations, Ranger Rick, er, Austin! Great news and you'll do a great job as the green man. Just don't let it go to your head!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rob3232 (May 17, 2015)

Awesome! Congrats man

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## APBcustoms (May 17, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Congrats Austin ! Always great to have a job outdoors ...........except when its raining or snowing



My boss told me if it is pouring to just go home and make up my hours later in the week or work one of my days off. I was surprised

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HomeBody (May 18, 2015)

Do you carry a chain saw in the back of that buggy? You might have to remove some unsightly burl trees from the county property. Gary


----------



## APBcustoms (May 18, 2015)

HomeBody said:


> Do you carry a chain saw in the back of that buggy? You might have to remove some unsightly burl trees from the county property. Gary



I have access to every tool imaginable. Though we can't but down trees unless they are a hazard and then we call a guy to come fix it


----------



## TimR (May 18, 2015)

Very cool Austin, a big congratulations to you!! It's one thing to be thankful on finding work, and another altogether to find one that you'll find satisfying.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 18, 2015)

Great news! Looks like a very cool job...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## eaglea1 (May 18, 2015)

Congrats Austin, sounds like God answered your prayer and wants you to take care of some his real estate.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (May 18, 2015)

SENC said:


> Just don't let it go to your head!



EXACTLY what I was scrolling down to type after reading a couple of his replies. Austin, not becoming a power tripper will serve everyone, especially yourself, much better in the long run. Do your job but don't forget you also have what is called _discretionary authority_. And stay safe out there young man!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## APBcustoms (May 18, 2015)

Kevin said:


> EXACTLY what I was scrolling down to type after reading a couple of his replies. Austin, not becoming a power tripper will serve everyone, especially yourself, much better in the long run. Do your job but don't forget you also have what is called _discretionary authority_. And stay safe out there young man!



I don't plan on giving tickets unless they are one rude or two they are repeating offenders who have been warned. I mean if you're shooting guns at the beach or something hazardous then I will ticket you lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (May 18, 2015)

APBcustoms said:


> I mean if you're shooting guns at the beach or something hazardous then I will ticket you


So we're ok if we're shooting away from the beach and away from hazardous things?

For what it is worth, the best wildlife officers and park rangers I've met and known were first and foremost great teachers and communicators. They had a passion for conservation AND enjoyment of natural resources, and they knew they could do more good sharing their passion and their knowledge than they could writing tickets. Of course, there were absolute times for the latter, and the ones I respected most weren't to be trifled with when things got serious... but 90% of the time they were in the field "with us" doing what they loved while we (as hunters or fishers or campers) were doing what we loved.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------

